# Domestic terrorists exist in Canada: CSIS



## Scoobie Newbie (29 May 2006)

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060529/csis_terrorists_060529

There are domestic Canadian terrorists capable of carrying out terror attacks like the ones on London's transit system in 2005, says a senior CSIS official.

"I can tell you that all of the circumstances that led to the London transit bombings . . . are resident here and now in Canada,'' Jack Hooper, operations director of the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, told a Senate committee on Monday.

"When we talk about the homegrown terrorist phenomenon, these are people ... in most instances who are Canadian citizens," he said. "You can't remove them anywhere.

"Most of them are very young. A lot of them were born here. A lot of them who were not born here emigrated to Canada with their parents at a very young age."

Hooper didn't give specifics on the estimated numbers of such potential threats or where they were located. He didn't take questions from reporters after the hearing.

Sen. Colin Kenny, who chairs the committee, said Britain's trauma of last support shows what could happen here.

"They'd been born in country," he said.

"They had all of the slang and comfort with the culture that you and I have, and yet, boom, here they are committing terrorist acts."

The July 7, 2005 attacks killed 52 civilians and four militants. The attackers detonated bombs on three subway cars and one of London's double-decker buses.

"It's a huge challenge to the police and the security forces to find them, to have a broad enough net to catch them. And so far I haven't heard anyone give us a good handle on how they can deal with it."

The committee was holding a day of hearings on Canada's role in Afghanistan and how it relates to domestic security. 

Conservative Sen. Michael Meighen asked Hooper and RCMP Giuliano Zaccardelli to connect the dots between what happens abroad and the domestic terror threat.

"The ordinary Canadian at Tim Hortons doesn't get it, in the sense that they don't seem to perceive the threat to themselves and their families and to their communities the same way you two gentlemen do," he said.

Zaccardelli said failed states allow terror organizations and organized criminals to thrive.

"When we can help these countries help themselves, we are actually helping Canada," he said. "I strongly believe it is a good investment."

Hooper gave examples of some Canadians who trained in al Qaeda terror camps that existed before 2001.

He also said there are several examples of Canadians who have committed terror attacks elsewhere.


----------



## Franko (29 May 2006)

Wow....no shite.

Had no idea

/sarcasm    

And the media wonders why there are persons still in prison under a security ticket....with no parole.

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2006)

Tell me anyone with half a brain is suprised by this.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (30 May 2006)

Nothing new:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squamish_Five

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_Crisis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_attacks_in_Canada

D


----------



## vangemeren (30 May 2006)

It may take something to happen to get people's attention though. Then the talk will be, "why nothing was done?"


----------



## a_majoor (30 May 2006)

On the one hand, if we agressively persue the terrorists, we will be accused of "profiling", violating civil liberties, having "Soldiers, on the streets, in Canada" (I'm not making this up)", and diverting funds from universal daycare (say, didn't we vote against that?)

On the other hand, when the terrorists strike (again), there will be angry cries of "why didn't you do anything to protect us!"

What a win, win situation we have going for us.


----------



## MarkOttawa (30 May 2006)

Audio of two interviews this morning by Steve Madely, CFRA, Ottawa:

1) James Bissett, former head of the Canadian immigration service;
http://www.cfra.com/chum_audio/Joe_Bissett_May30.mp3

2) Colin Kenny, Chair of the Senate Committee on National Security and Defence (some good stuff on the need for greater military spending too);
http://www.cfra.com/chum_audio/Colin_Kenney_May30.mp3

And another aspect of the problem, "CSIS can't screen 90% of immigrants: Most applicants from terror hotbeds escape scrunity, No. 2 spy admits", Ottawa Citizen, May 30.
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=39ab13f9-9fdf-4919-9064-5398dc4d5f69

Excerpt:
'About 90 per cent of immigration applicants from Pakistan and Afghanistan -- hotbeds for Islamic fundamentalism and central in the fight against terrorism -- haven't been adequately screened for security concerns over the past five years, Canada's spy agency said yesterday.

The No. 2 man at the Canadian Security Intelligence Service said his organization simply doesn't have the resources necessary to do all the security checks it would like.

Jack Hooper, deputy director of operations for the service, told a Senate national security committee about 20,000 immigrants have come from Afghanistan and Pakistan to Canada since 2001.

"We're in a position to vet one-tenth of those," he said. "That may be inadequate."..

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Jun 2006)

I would definately recommend anyone interested in this topic take time to listen to Mr. Bissett's comments on the state of our useless Immigration system.  Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2006)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_attacks_in_Canada


Why is THIS in a list of terrorist attacks: "December 6, 1989 - Anti-feminist Marc Lépine shoots 26 people at the École Polytechnique de Montréal."
That wasn't a terror attack.  That was just (yeah, right, "just") a mass murder by a homicidal maniac.  The difference is tragic.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jun 2006)

I think you're right Hauptmann.  Just because the act is domestic and involves lots of fatalities does not qualify it as a terror attack.  McVeigh and Co. had a politically motivated objective at Oklahoma (anti-Government) while Lepine just wanted to kill females due to some psychological imbalance.

It is a Wiki article; just change it....


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2006)

Done
I was thinking of adding the name of that girl that dumped me on my 18th birthday, but then I remember that I was going to head out to the local "underage" bar, but in my bummed teenangst ridden state, I just moped.  Good thing, cause that bar was raided that night! 

Also, I don't think dumping a guy on his 18th birthday, though tragic, is a terror act 

Garvin out


----------

